# Welcher MTB Touren Schuh für Plattform Pedalen?



## pefro (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

es gibt ja etliche Threads zu dem Thema, aber viele mäandern dann doch in die ein- oder andere unkonkrete Richtung... 

Deshalb hier mal ganz konkret die Frage: 

Welcher *spezielle MTB Touren Schuh* (also z.B. die Shimano MT Modelle, Mavic Alpine etc... -> keine Jogging Schuhe, keine Wanderschuhe, keine Five Tens (gefallen mir nicht) ) bietet guten Halt auf Plattform Pedalen?

Ich hatte zunächst mal die Vaude Trailhead/Ridge ins Auge gefasst. Laut Marketing Blabla sollten die dafür ja taugen. Konkrete Aussagen, ob die Teile auf Plattform Pedalen guten Halt bieten, trifft aber leider kein Hersteller - und wenn ich mir die Sohle der Vaudes angucke, kommen mir so gewisse Zweifel...

Wer kennt Alternativen?

Gruß
Peter

Shimano MT: http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/nl/index/products/shoes/mtb.html
Mavic Alpine: http://www.mavic.com/de/product/schuhe/MTB/schuhe/Alpine
Vaude Trailhead: http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...73410470&CategoryID=19133519&NavSignature=5,7


----------



## tom198 (24. Mai 2011)

Die Mehrzahl von Pedal ist übrigens Pedale 
Der Rest wurde, wie du ja schon selbst festgestellt hast, bereits mehrmals durchgekaut.
Gruß, tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow_ö (24. Mai 2011)

ist das nicht völlig irrelevant?
Ich mein - sehe ich die _Pedale_, kann ich Dir sofort sagen, ob irgendwelche Schuhe darauf Halt bieten werden, oder nicht.
Grob: wenn Du auf Grund des Aussehens vom Pedal keine Angst vor möglicher Berührung mit dem Schienbein hast, dann sind das lächerliche "ich wäre so gern ein Plattformpedal"-Dingerchen.
Alles außer welche mit Stiften sind da sowieso zum vergessen,
und bei welchen mit Stiften/Schrauben/... ists dann wieder egal, was für ne Sohle der Schuh hat.

Fazit: der Tourenschuh sollte Dir passen und gefallen. 
Für Platformpedal ist alles andere egal.



PS: warum n Plattformpedal für nen Tourenfahrer?
Alle außer Bikeparkleute sind mit einem Klickpedal besser dran, Tourenfahrer sowieso.
(sagen wir mal "gleicher" Grip wie ein richtiges Plattformped., dafür keine Verletzungsgefahr)


----------



## pefro (25. Mai 2011)

tom198 schrieb:


> Die Mehrzahl von Pedal ist übrigens Pedale



Für Nominativ, Genitiv, Dativ und Akkusativ kann ich Dir da leider nicht recht geben... und für fränkisch schon gar nicht 



> Der Rest wurde, wie du ja schon selbst festgestellt hast, bereits mehrmals durchgekaut.
> Gruß, tom



Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Ich sagte nur, der Rest der Threads verlief nicht in die gewünschte Richtung - wie der hier wohl auch...  

Wenn Du konkrete Empfehlungen hast: Immer her damit - ich hab in zig Threads keine gefunden, die zu meiner Frage passt!




yellow_ö schrieb:


> ist das nicht völlig irrelevant?
> Ich mein - sehe ich die _Pedale_, kann ich Dir sofort sagen, ob irgendwelche Schuhe darauf Halt bieten werden, oder nicht.



Dann besitzt Du eine besondere Fähigkeit, andere müssen da durchaus ausprobieren 



> Grob: wenn Du auf Grund des Aussehens vom Pedal keine Angst vor möglicher Berührung mit dem Schienbein hast, dann sind das lächerliche "ich wäre so gern ein Plattformpedal"-Dingerchen.
> Alles außer welche mit Stiften sind da sowieso zum vergessen,
> und bei welchen mit Stiften/Schrauben/... ists dann wieder egal, was für ne Sohle der Schuh hat.



Keine Angst, ich weiss schon was ein "richtiges" Plattformpedal ist. In meinem Fall sinds die Blackspire Sub4 aber _der Punkt_ sollte eigentl. egal sein.

Nicht egal ist hingegen die Schuhe. Mir scheint, Du hast es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert? 

Ich kann Dir aus dem Stehgreif etliche Tourenschuhe nennen, die keinen ordentlichen Halt auf Plattform Pedalen finden, weil entweder die Sohle zu hart ist, oder die Sohlenform ungeeignet (grobe, tiefe Stollen, etc...). Da man das auch anhand von Bildern nur bedingt beurteilen kann, enstand meine Frage. Jetzt klarer? 



> PS: warum n Plattformpedal für nen Tourenfahrer?
> Alle außer Bikeparkleute sind mit einem Klickpedal besser dran, Tourenfahrer sowieso.



Sehe ich überhaupt nicht so. Mir ists nun in 15 Jahren Klickerfahrung bereits etliche Male passiert, dass ich aufgrunde von Dreck oder anderen Umstände im Pedal hängen geblieben bin. Letztes Jahr in den Alpen habe ich miterlebt wie einem anderen Fahrer bei einem Sturz das Bike endlose Meter auf einer Schotterpiste an den Füßen "klebte"  Je technischer die Trails werden, die ich fahre, desto mehr Gefallen finde ich an Plattform Pedalen, geht vielen anderen hier übrigens auch so...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## tom198 (26. Mai 2011)

pefro schrieb:


> Für Nominativ, Genitiv, Dativ und Akkusativ kann ich Dir da leider nicht recht geben... und für fränkisch schon gar nicht


Nominativ - die Pedale
Genitiv - der Pedale
Dativ - den Pedalen
Akkusativ - die Pedale
des Fränkischen bin ich leider nicht mächtig, aber da hast du sicher Recht ;-)
aber das nur am Rande

Für alles andere ist dieser Thread sehr aufschlussreich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516488

Gruß, tom


----------



## Korgano (26. Mai 2011)

Da du schon sehr viel von vornherein ausschließt, wird es vermutlich etwas schwieriger mit Tipps. Ich habe Lowa Bora GTX (ja, ist ein Wanderschuh ) und  NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro Plattform Pedal und bin zufrieden.



yellow_ö schrieb:


> PS: warum n Plattformpedal für nen Tourenfahrer?
> Alle außer Bikeparkleute sind mit einem Klickpedal besser dran, Tourenfahrer sowieso.
> (sagen wir mal "gleicher" Grip wie ein richtiges Plattformped., dafür keine Verletzungsgefahr)



Dann umfährst du aber schon großzügig alle auch nur etwas anspruchsvolleren Trails?


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2011)

pefro schrieb:


> Welcher spezielle MTB Touren Schuh (also z.B. die Shimano MT Modelle, Mavic Alpine etc... -> keine Jogging Schuhe, keine Wanderschuhe, keine Five Tens (gefallen mir nicht) ) bietet guten Halt auf Plattform Pedalen?


willst du die schuhe NUR für plattformpedale (auf fränkisch übrigens bedale), 
oder ein paar schuhe für mit und ohne klickies?

eigentlich ne doofe frage, denn meine antwort wäre in jedem fall: 
wenn plattform, dann extra schuhe dafür. 
die, die du verlinkst, sind ja mit spd-aufnahme, und da fehlt imho das gummi genau da, wo es sein sollte. 
ausserdem haben die schuhe mutmaßlich ein härteres gummi als die typischen five tens etc., und nicht deren große, ebene fläche
falls dir five ten nicht gefällt, gibts ja noch alternativen - vans, shimano, lake, etnies, die ganzen bmx-marken, zur not auch 661 oder nike 6.0... 
endlos.


----------



## pefro (26. Mai 2011)

tom198 schrieb:


> Nominativ - die Pedale
> Genitiv - der Pedale
> Dativ - den Pedalen
> Akkusativ - die Pedale
> ...



Und im Plural? Da wirds nämlich interessant! Und zeigt letztendlich, wie fortschrittlich und sprachgewandt wir Franken doch eigentlich sind 




dubbel schrieb:


> willst du die schuhe NUR für plattformpedale (auf fränkisch übrigens bedale),
> oder ein paar schuhe für mit und ohne klickies?



Die Schuhe müssen nicht zwingend für Klickies geeignet sein, da habe ich noch genügend andere. Aber so ein Tourenschuh hat halt auch andere Vorteile, gerade auch im Sommer. Ich hatte letztens die 5.10 Impact an und die sind, mal abgesehen vom Äußeren, schon sehr klobig und wahrscheinlich recht mies belüftet. Die Sohle ist bei denen zwar auch nicht völlig flach - dennoch denke ich, dass sie im Gelände beim Laufen ziemliche Schwächen hat..

Ich kann mir halt nicht vorstellen, dass jeder, der Plattform Pedale fährt, sich auch 5.10 oder Konsorten kauft. Viele Hersteller von normalen Tourenschuhen schreiben ja, dass die Teile für alle Pedalsysteme geeignet sind, die Frage ist, wieviel man im Zweifel auf solche Aussagen geben kann...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2011)

sprachgewandt? 
naja, vielleicht wenn man grunz- und schnalzlaute als sprache bezeichnen will... 



dubbel schrieb:


> Kasus______ Singular___ Plural
> Nominativ__ das Pedal__ die Pedale
> Genitiv____ des Pedals_ der Pedale
> Dativ______ dem Pedal__ den Pedalen
> Akkusativ__ das Pedal__ die Pedale


----------



## pefro (26. Mai 2011)

Duden sagt:

                   Singular	         Plural
Nominativ	   die Pedale	die Pedalen
Genitiv	   der Pedale	der Pedalen
Dativ	           der Pedale	den Pedalen
Akkusativ	   die Pedale	die Pedalen

Aber seis drum... 

Ich hab jetzt mal noch folgende Schuhe gesichtet, Meinungen?












Gruß
Peter


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2011)

sowas gefällt die besser als vans, shimano, lake, etnies, die ganzen bmx-marken, zur not auch 661 oder nike 6.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (26. Mai 2011)

Ja definitiv, bin kein "Skater"...

Mir gehts aber auch einfach um ne ordentliche Funktion für den spezifischen Einsatzbereich. Die ganzen Streetstyle Schuhe sind doch nicht wirklich für den Wald gemacht...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2011)

shimano SH-MP66, SH-AM45, SH-MP90?
-> fester schaft, vibram-sohle, steife zehenbox.
über die optik kann man dann noch streiten.


----------



## pefro (26. Mai 2011)

Ok ok, überredet.. Wenn das die Alternative ist, nehme ich die IMPACT 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Maracuja10 (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe die Northwave Rocker von einem der Bilder die du gepostet hast. Ist ein sehr stabiler Schuh der eine gute, dicke Sohle besitzt.
Jedoch ist er relativ schwer (im Vergleich zum Mavic Alpine zB).


----------



## pefro (26. Mai 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Northwave Rocker von einem der Bilder die du gepostet hast. Ist ein sehr stabiler Schuh der eine gute, dicke Sohle besitzt.
> Jedoch ist er relativ schwer (im Vergleich zum Mavic Alpine zB).



Danke! Und mit welchen Pedalen fährst Du den? Den Mavic Alpine hast Du auch?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## tom198 (26. Mai 2011)

Soviel zum Thema Duden 

Und was das eigentliche Thema betrifft, halte ich das Profil der oben geposteten Schuhe für zu grob.
Ich besitze NC17-Sudpin (relativ alte) und Shimano MX30 und fahre/fuhr entweder Skaterschuhe oder normale Turnschuhe mit flacher Sohle. Benutze selbst meine alten Hallenfußballschuhe zum Biken. Die Sohle sollte aber eben nur ganz wenig Profil haben.

Dein Problem ist eben, dass Flats halt aus dem BMX kommen und man da halt mit Skaterschuhen fährt, die dir aber optisch nicht gefallen.
Das klobige Aussehen dieser Treter soll übrigens nicht die Coolness der Skater betonen, sondern viel mehr deren Füße schützen, wenn die Landung mal härter wird. Schuhe mit eingebautem Airbag sozusagen 
Ob es Sinn macht, sowas zu tragen, wenn man weder Skateboard noch (tricktaugliches) Fahrrad besitzt, darüber lässt sich streiten.

Aber bevor ich vollends abschweife, wie findest du Chucks oder andere Stoffschuhe? Die haben auch immer eine flache Sohle und sollten Flat-geeignet sein.

Ach, und Schienbeinschoner würde ich dir auch noch empfehlen - ganz im Ernst.

Gruß, tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (27. Mai 2011)

pefro schrieb:


> Danke! Und mit welchen Pedalen fährst Du den? Den Mavic Alpine hast Du auch?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Ne, ich fahre den Mavic Alpine nicht. Habe den Northwave aber mal gewogen. Ein Schuh wiegt um die 580g. Der Mavic Alpine wiegt nen Stück weniger (440 g). Ob das jetzt aber so einen Unterschied macht, weiß ich auch nicht. Höchstens in der Kraftübertragung aufs Pedal. In der neuen Mountain Bike ist der Mavic Alpine bei den Touren Schuhen auf Platz 1 gelandet. Wäre vielleicht auch ein Argument. Bin jedoch mit dem Northwave auch total zufrieden.

Also ich fahr die Schuhe an günstigen XLC Plattformpedalen (PD-M10) und mit Shimano Klickpedalen (PD-M520). Klappt beides gut.


----------



## pefro (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke ich werd einfach mal nen Schuh testen, von dessen Sohle ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass es klappt. Zur Not schraub ich halt wieder Cleats ran und fahr den auf nem anderen Bike runter. Wahrscheinlich macht das Forum einen auch bisserl gaga - hab gestern auf ner Tour mal die Augen offen gehalten, andere machen sich da gar keinen Kopp - vielleicht besser so 



tom198 schrieb:


> Aber bevor ich vollends abschweife, wie findest du Chucks oder andere Stoffschuhe? Die haben auch immer eine flache Sohle und sollten Flat-geeignet sein.



Denke, die sind mir nicht steif genug. Ich will damit ja Touren fahren und auch einiges an Kilometern. Was mich wundert: Die Sohle der Impact soll ja super sein (hatte den Schuh nur im Laden an, kann also dazu nichts sagen) nur ist die ja nun auch nicht wirklich flach...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2011)

pefro schrieb:


> Die Sohle der Impact soll ja super sein, nur ist die ja nun auch nicht wirklich flach...


wie meinst du das? in welcher richtung / dimension nicht flach?


----------

